# Linux inittab



## McMorgen (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
was muss ich in der inittab eingeben, damit Linux ein Programm, welches keinen Text ausgibt, damit es bei jedem Linuxstart und bei jedem beenden des Programms gestartet wird?

MfG McMorgen


----------



## melmager (28. Februar 2003)

sowas mach man normal nicht in der /etc/inittab

sondern man arbeitet über 
das verzeichnis /etc/init.d

dort sind die weitere unterverzeichnisse
abhängig vom runlevel

rcd.3 ist das verzeichnis für den 3. runlevel (start der netzwerk umgebung)

dort machste 2 links

für den start ein link auf dein script muss der link mit einem S anfangen
z.b. S99startmy 

zum anhalten ein Link mit dem Namensanfang
K
zb.
K99endmy


----------



## McMorgen (1. März 2003)

OK, Danke....
werde ich dann mal gleich ausprobieren.
schönes Wochenende noch

McMorgen


----------

